# אזרחות מרוקאית / דרכון מרוקאי



## אירית131 (9/2/12)

אזרחות מרוקאית / דרכון מרוקאי 
אזרחות מרוקאית / דרכון מרוקאי: ניתן להוציא אזרחות מרוקאית / דרכון מרוקאי / תעודת לידה וכיוצ"ב, במשרדה של עורכת דין אירית עמיר ציונית, המצוי ברחוב עין הקורא 10, במגדל היובל, בראשון לציון, באמצעות נציג המשרד היושב בקזבלנקה שבמרוקו. ילידי מרוקו וצאצאיהם - עד הדור השלישי, זכאים לקבל אזרחות מרוקאית. לפרטים וליצירת קשר עם עו"ד ציונית ניתן להתקשר למשרד בטלפון: 037364206 או בנייד 0524765191 או באימייל: [email protected]


----------



## sirpad (9/2/12)

תאמת אני שוקל ברצינות את הנושא 
לפני כמה חודשים מצאתי את הדרכונים של אבי ז"ל, וגם של סבי וסבתי, כמו גם את תעודות הלידה של שלושתם. כמה זה עולה? והאם אפשר לממש את הזכות גם אחרי שאבי נפטר?


----------



## אירית131 (9/2/12)

אזרחות מרוקאית 
אפשרי. צור קשר עם המשרד לפרטים נוספים. בברכה, עו"ד אירית עמיר ציונית.


----------



## Y B Normal (9/2/12)

למה הפרטים הנוספים הם חסויים? אגב, דרכונים - OUT. חב"ד - IN.


----------



## חלב מוקצף (10/2/12)

אזרחי מרוקו לא יכולים 
לוותר על אזרחותם. גם אם הם מאוד מאוד חפצים בכך וגם אם הם חייבים בכך ע״מ להתאזרח במדינה אחרת סתם משהו שולי... אולי בגלל זה לא נורא מסובך לממש אזרחות מרוקאית ואולי אפילו לא צריך עורך דין...


----------



## Boston Guy (10/2/12)

רק אני שואל "למה לרצום אזרחות מרוקאית"? 
אני מבין את אלו שרצים להוציא אזרחות פולנית \ רומנית \ לטבית וכיו"ב - הם חולמים שזה יתן להם בסופו של דבר אזרחות ארופאית. מה בדיוק התמריץ שיש לאנשים להוציא אזרחות מרוקאית - בהנחה שהם ישראלים ויהודים? לנסוע למרוקו אפשר גם עם דרכון ישראלי. למדינות מוסלמיות אחרות עדיין יהיה סיכון אדיר לנסוע - הדרכון המרוקאי לא יציל אותם אם יבבינו שהם ישראלים... אז למה?  באמת מנסה להבין...


----------



## sirpad (10/2/12)

אני יכול לענות רק לגבי 
לפני כמה שנים רציתי לבקר במרוקו, הלכתי לשגרירות מרוקו בדנמרק, הגשתי בקשה לויזה, מילאתי טפסים, ומעולם לא חזרו אלי. זה דיי קל להיכנס למרוקו כישראלי, רק כחלק מקבוצה מאורגנת. להוציא ויזה לביקור בלי קבוצה זה לא כזה פשוט, ניסיוני לימדני. בלי קשר לביקור, המחשבה שלי היא כזו, אם זה פשוט להוציא, לא משפיע על האזרחות הקיימת שלי, אז למה לא?


----------



## Y B Normal (10/2/12)

אתה באמת מאמין שאזרחות מגיעה ללא תופעות לואי? 
אזרחות זה לא רק זכויות זה גם חובות. בשביל ויזה לביקור להוציא אזרחות שלמה? קח בחשבון שאם העו"ד הציונית אמרה לך "להתקשר לפרטים נוספים" זה גם כנראה הולך לעלות לך הרבה יותר מויזה...


----------



## sirpad (10/2/12)

איזה תופעות לוואי? 
אני לא יודע כמה היא לוקחת, אבל אני משער שמכיוון שיש בדנמרק שגרירות של מרוקו, אני יכול להסתדר גם בלעדיהם. בלי קשר, תלוי כמה העלות, יכול להיות שנוח יותר לתת להם לעשות את העבודה. וזה לא שאני מוציא אזרחות כדי לחסוך את עלות הויזה, כפי שאמרתי, הם פשוט התעלמו ממני לחלוטין, ואפילו לא טרחו לומר לי שהבקשה שלי לא אושרה. אני לא אתפלא אם הבקשה פשוט נזרקה לפח. אז אם הוצאה דרכון מרוקאי תזכה אותי ביכולת לקנות כרטיס לחופשה של שבוע במרוקו, בלי להסתבך עם ויזות, זה יתרון. מה גם שזה יאפשר לי לטוס לדובאי וכדומה.


----------



## Y B Normal (10/2/12)

כדאי שתברר 
האקס בויפרנד שלי, אמריקני מלידה, נעצר כשנסע כתייר ליוון בעוון השתמטות משירות צבאי. הוא לא הבין מאיפה זה בא לו... הוא נולד בארה"ב לא ביוון אבל את אנטיוכוס זה לא עניין כי אבא שלו אזרח יווני. איכשהו זה נגמר בשלום בזכות הקונסול האמריקני אבל טיול נעים זה לא היה.


----------



## Ricca (11/2/12)

גם ידיד שלי ישראלי, עם הורים יוונים 
מצא את עצמו נלחם בצו גיוס יווני. בסוף ויתרו לו. אבל זה היה מגוחך.


----------



## חלב מוקצף (12/2/12)

מצחיק אותי שאנשים חושבים 
שאזרחות זה פנקס ויזות ושזה לא סביר שהמדינה שלך תדרוש ממך שירות לאומי או צבאי. מהשירות הצבאי בישראל הוא גם השתמט?


----------



## Nobilis (12/2/12)

גם ישראל 
לא מגייסת אזרחים שלא היו תושבים בה. לא בלתי סביר לחשוב שאם הוא מעולם לא גר במדינת האזרחות, יוותרו לו על גיוס צבאי. למיטב ידיעתי זה המצב במדינות רבות.


----------



## חלב מוקצף (12/2/12)

באמת? 
אז בגלל זה כל ההורים שחיים בחו"ל ורשמו את ילדיהם בשגרירות ישראל כאזרחים ישראלים עם לידתם - צריכים אחרי 17 שנים לרוץ אחרי הפטור מצה"ל כדי שג'וניור יוכל לבקר את סבא/סבתא או לבלות את הקיץ בסאמר סקול של הסוכנות בלי להיעצר...? אזרח ישראלי - בין אם נולד בישראל או לא - חייב בשירות צבאי בצה"ל. הוא יכול לקבל פטור בקלות יחסית - אבל חובת הגיוס הראשונית קיימת בהחלט.


----------



## Nobilis (12/2/12)

כן, באמת! 
אם במילה "לרוץ" את מתכוונת "להגיש טופס סטנדרטי בשגרירות" אז כן, זאת דרישה סבירה ולא מעיקה. והנקודה היא שלא אווילי מצד בחור (שלא התגורר ביוון מעולם) לצפות שגם המדינה היוונית לא תתעקש לגייס אותו, וכך אכן נוהגות מדינות רבות בעולם.


----------



## Y B Normal (12/2/12)

נו באמת 
לא מדובר ב "להגיש טופס סטנדרטי בשגרירות" אלא בהתייצבות אישית של הנערה או הנערה בליווי אחד ההורים, מה שמהווה דרישה לא סבירה וכן מעיקה במיוחד אם מדובר בנסיעה של 4 שעות או יותר לשגרירות (אני מכירה כמה משפחות ישראליות שלא גרות בריכוזים צפופי ישראלים). שום דבר לא חדש כאן. משחר מגורינו בישראל היכרנו את הזלזול של הממסד הישראלי בזמנו של האזרח. הצורך לבזבז יום עבודה + יום לימודים כדי "לקבל פטור בקלות יחסית" די אופייני ולא מפתיע.


----------



## Nobilis (12/2/12)

על ממסדים 
מעניין, למיטב זכרוני הממסד האמריקאי, לדוגמא, מחייב את אזרחיו להגיש הצהרות מס שנתיות בכל מקום בעולם (גם אם לא גרו יום אחד בארה"ב), ולעיתים אף לשלם מיסים (שוב - גם אם לא היו תושבים בארה"ב אפילו ליום אחד בחייהם). אבל זה, אני מניח, בגדר התחשבות מדהימה באותם האזרחים. הרי זה לא הממסד הישראלי! מי שרוצה להיטפל לממסד הישראלי ימשיך לעשות כן. אבל במציאות לבקש מאזרח המדינה להתייצב בשגרירות פעם אחת בחיים (ולמיטב ידיעתי גם על זה אפשר להתגבר עם יפוי כוח) זאת כנראה לא דרישה ענקית.


----------



## חלב מוקצף (12/2/12)

זה לא עניין של להטפל לממסד הישראלי 
זה עניין של להראות שגם בישראל יש שירות צבאי חובה על האזרחים ומי שאין לו זיקה לישראל מעבר לפנקס הויזות שלה - חייב להסדיר פטור מאותה חובה אזרחית. נורא נורא פשוט. יוון, טורקיה וכיו"ב מדינות בהן חל שירות חובה - נוהגות באותו אופן. יש מדינות שבהן ניתן לפדות את השירות בכסף (רב מאוד) כמו טורקיה, יש כאלה שבהן מספיק להוכיח שירות צבאי במדינה אחרת ויש כאלה שדורשות הצהרה חתומה בשפת המדינה ונוכחות אישית של המבקש טרם מועד החיול שלו, גם אם הוא לא דובר אפילו מילה אחת באותה שפה. לא שונה. לא יותר או פחות קשה בישראל מאשר במקום אחר - אבל אם צריך להוציא פטור - מוציאים אותו בזמן - אחרת נחשבים לעריקים וזה יותר מסובך. לא מבינה מה הבעיה עם חובת השירות הצבאי של יוון ובמה היא שונה מזו של ישראל לצורך עניין אזרחים שמעולם לא חיו בה. מי שלא רוצה את אותה חובת שירות - יכול או לוותר על אזרחותו עבור עצמו וילדיו או לחלופין להגיש בזמן ועפ"י הקריטריונים של אותה מדינה - בקשה לפטור. וחלק מלהיות אזרח זה לדעת בדיוק את חובותיך וזכויותיך ככזה. יש מדינות שמחייבות את אזרחיהן להגיש דו"חות מס שנתיים גם אם הם לא חיים בהן או מעולם לא חיו בהן (לטובת אותן מדינות ייאמר שהן גם מחלקות החזרי מיסים) יש מדינות שסתם לא נותנות פטור מתשלום מיסים למי שלא חי בהן... וכמו ש YB אמרה - אזרחות היא לא רק זכויות. אפשר לקרוא לזה תופעות לוואי, אפשר לקרוא לזה חובות אזרחיות, אפשר אפילו לקבל את זה באהבה לאומנית ותחושת שליחות - אבל זה לא עושה את זה קשור לאיזו מדינה זאת (וזה בטח ובטח לא עצר אף פולני עדיין). מה שרציתי להגיד בתגובתי לריקה, היה שכמו שהוא מעולם לא העלה בדעתו שחובת הגיוס הישראלית היא עוול עבורו כאזרח - ככה הוא היה צריך להתייחס לגיוס לצבא יוון - בה הוא אזרח מן השורה. משני הצבאות הוא היה צריך לבקש פטור כדי להיות פטור מגיוס.


----------



## Y B Normal (12/2/12)

הממסד הישראלי איננו הכי דפוק שיש מבחינת הזלזול בזמנו של האזרח מן השורה. יש דפוקים ממנו. לשמחתי אינני חיה במקומות כאלו.


----------



## Nobilis (13/2/12)

ו? 
מעולם לא טענתי שלא סביר שאדם יצטרך לטרוח לבקש פטור משירות אם הוא אזרח במדינה שלא היה תושב בה. מה שאמרתי הוא שסביר מבחינתו להניח שהוא יקבל את הפטור הזה. ההודעה שלך שהתחילה את זה (http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=25&messageid=159429335) השוותה בין השירות הישראלי (ממנו הוא לא השתמט, לכאורה) והשירות בצבא היווני, וזאת לא גזירה שווה. במדינה אחת הוא תושב כל חייו, ובמדינה השניה לא היה תושב מעולם. באותו האופן, אם היה תושב ביוון כל ימיו ובישראל לא היה תושב מעולם, היה סביר מבחינתו (וגם נכון במציאות) לצפות לקבל פטור משירות בצבא הישראלי (כן, הוא יצטרך למלא טופס, אויה).


----------



## Boston Guy (12/2/12)

נוביליס - בדיוק בגלל זה שאלתי ! 
אני לא נטפל לא לממסד הישראלי, ולא לממסד האמריקאי - אני פשוט יודע שלכל מדינה יש ממסד. וחוקים וכללים שחלים על אזרחיה. בדיוק כמו שארה"ב עכשיו "נעצה" את כל אותם ישראלים שרצו להוציא אזרחות אמריקאית לילדיהם על פי "חוק הסבא" ו"חוק הדודה" - הם בסך הכל רצו "לחלוב" מהאוצר האמריקאי הטבותוכסף, ופתאום מצאו עצמם מסובכים בחובות הגשת דו"חות מס, ודיווח על כל חסכונותיהם ונכסיהם... ואני בטוח שרבים מהם כרגע מתחרטים על הבוץ שלתוכו הם גררו את עצמם. ואת הסיפור על ילדי יוונים (מישראל, מארה"ב וכיו"ב) ש"לא יכולים לבקר ביוון" גם אני מכיר. בדיוק כמו שאני מכיר אישית יותר מסיפור אחד על "ילדי ישראלים שלא יכולים לבקר בישראל". כל מה שאני שאלתי הוא - מדוע שאנשים ירצו להוציא אזרחות מרוקאית (נושא פתיחת השירשור הזה)? ה"חסרונות" של להוציא אזרחות נוספת הן שאתה מכפיף את עצמך לעוד מערכת חוקים - ובמקרה הספציפי הזה אני לא בטוח שאנשים יודעים מספיק למה הם נכנסים. מה שאני לא מבין זה" מה הם היתרונות?   מה יוצא לאדם מאזרחות מרוקאית?


----------



## Nobilis (13/2/12)

בתכלס? 
לא הייתי מוציא אזרחות מרוקאית בעצמי (ואני גם לא יכול - לא ממוצא מרוקאי). היתרון היחיד שאני יכול לראות הוא אפשרות לביקור במדינות שהכניסה לישראלים אסורה אליהן, וזה לא כזה שוס בעיני.


----------



## אשיאגולש (13/2/12)

יש כמה סיבות: 
1. כדי שאוכל לשמוע את זהבה בן חביבתי בלי שיקראו לי משתכנז. 2. כדי שאוכל לבוא לבוס שלי, וללא רגשות אשם לומר לו שלא אוכל לבוא מחר כי אני חוגג את המימונה. 3. כדי שבכל פעם שיתפסו אותי אוכל רגל קרושה אני אוכל להגיד שאני במשימה אנטרופולוגית. 4. כדי שאשכנזי בן אשכנזי כמוני יוכל להגיד שכור ההיתוך הישראלי הצליח, גם אם זה כולל את ממשלת מרוקו.


----------



## חלב מוקצף (10/2/12)

כמו שציינתי 
אי אפשר לוותר על האזרחות המרוקאית. למי שרוצה להתאזרח בעתיד במדינות עם מדיניות הגירה מחמירה שדורשת ויתור על האזרחויות האחרות - זה כלול להוות מכשול. מצד שני - אם יש לך, נגיד, אזרחות דנית - תוכל לבקר במרוקו או בדובאי גם בלי טיול קבוצתי.


----------



## sirpad (10/2/12)

אז זהו שאזרחות דנית 
מחייבת וויתור על אזרחות ישראלית, למעשה דנמרק עושה הנחות רק למי שהאזרחות האחרת שלו היא לא ברת וויתור. לכן אני לא מעוניין לקבל אזרחות דנית, אלא אם הם ישנו את הקריטריון הזה.


----------



## Y B Normal (10/2/12)

מעניין 
האם דנמרק מחייבת אותך גם לוותר על הרשיון נהיגה הישראלי אם יש לך רשיון נהיגה דני?


----------



## sirpad (11/2/12)

לא שידוע לי 
אבל אין לדעת. לילדי יש גם וגם, אבל הם נולדו לזה, ולא ביקשו לקבל אזרחות כבגירים ממדינה אחרת. אזרח דני שרוצה לקבל אזרחות זרה חייב גם הוא לוותר על הדנית.


----------



## Y B Normal (11/2/12)

אוקיי. כי פה בארה"ב יש מדינות שמחייבות 
להפקיד בידיהם את הרשיונהיגה הישראלי כשאתה מקבל את הרשיון שלהם.


----------



## Ricca (11/2/12)

אני חושבת שההתנהלות שלהם לגבי הויזה 
מעידה על ההתנהלות שלהם באופן כללי. אני לא הייתי רוצה אזרחות במדינה שאין לי זיקה אמיתית אליה, ובטח שלא כזו שהנהלים של לא ברורים.


----------



## בוקובזה שטראסה (9/2/12)

מעניין. האם זה 
רלוונטי גם במידה ורק אחד מההורים נולד במרוקו, והאם זה משנה אם זה האב או האם? תודה.


----------



## אירית131 (9/2/12)

אזרחות מרוקאית 
די שאחד ההורים או הסבים נולד במרוקו, ואין זה משנה אם מדובר באב או באם.


----------

